# Brittany Murphy dead at 32



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.tmrzoo.com/?p=6095

This is sad. She was a talented actress.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think she was very good and sexy as heck in Sin City. Sad! But I guess she did drugs... heart attack at 32, female, not overweight? Go figure.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking too Joerg. Probably drugs involved.


----------

